# Msi Ms-6577 Ver 4.1 Motherboard Hp Compaq 478 Ms-6577



## Real_Bullet (May 2, 2005)

Ok I am having problems with this particular board.

its running with:

256 MB DDR Ram Chip
7 GB HD
400 W PSU Dynex

Not sure what the processor is. although it came with a Compaq CPU. Might be a Celeron or Pentium.


Anyway it wont turn on, every so often it will come on, but then cant get it to come on ever again, I tried everything including grounding prevention in case the MB was grounding out, started with basic components like nothing hooked up but Ram, PSU onto the MB. I cant get it started.

Sometimes it acts like it wants to start but doesnt, the MB is getting power as the PWR LED Light when hooked onto the pins the power case light comes on, I am using a screw driver and the PWR SWTCH to try to get this thing to come on with no prevail. Seldom it will come on, sometimes it might come on for a minute then shut back down, I dont think its an over heating problem, but this is rather annoying.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

The first thing to do would be try another known working psu, Try it again with the basic components.

It could also be overheating, replace the thermal paste and make sure the heatsink is tight. Make sure the cpu fan is connected to the correct header on the motherboard


----------



## Real_Bullet (May 2, 2005)

Ive done that already, but it was using a 250W PSU and I got better results of the cpu actually coming on with the 250 then the 400.

I know the 400 works because it came out of my current PC when I obtained a 450.

Computer fan is connected and sit on top the processor, this is what I thought to that maybe this processor is over heating some how. But I am not sure as I can rarely get it started.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

You should clean and reapply thermal paste if the cpu is overheating the board will auto shutdown to prevent damage to the processor.

It could also be a bad board


----------



## Real_Bullet (May 2, 2005)

or it went bad, my relative had it for a while and it worked fine then she said she was turning it on and wouldnt come on. We thought it was the PSU, but like I said it comes on then shuts off. I guess I can figure it out or call MSI and get a RMA. It could very well be the processor over heating.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Hello Bullet. Please do not start multiple threads on the same issue. It is against forums rules and doesn't help to solve your problem.

Thank you, 
Matt

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/abit-motherboard-issues-156098.html

http://www.techsupportforum.com/rules.php


----------

